# Exporting videos from Bell ExpressVu PVR



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone know how to export video files from a Bell ExpressVu PVR?
Thanks.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I understand that the Firewire ports on the Shaw Cable PVR have been disabled, which may also be true for the Bell PVR. Here's a good site which likely contains the answer...
http://digitalhomecanada.com/forum/index.php


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm no expert, but here is a thought.

I regularly record movies on the PVR, then record from the PVR to my VCR to show VHS movies on my VCR in the motor home. Could you not then connect a VCR to the computer to capture what you want?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

would it not be easier to capture direclty from the PVR and retain the Digital quality you recorded?
I do beleive that this is how pirates rip stuff (The oens that have not hacked their boxes to transfer directly to their comptuers)


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

If you have a reasonable level of technical aptitude - you could head over to Yahoo and join the DishRip group...


----------



## uglybetty (Oct 12, 2007)

I realize this thread is nearly 2 years old, but I was just wondering if anyone ever found a way to export video from an ExpressVu PVR (without buying expensive equipment)?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

uglybetty said:


> I realize this thread is nearly 2 years old, but I was just wondering if anyone ever found a way to export video from an ExpressVu PVR (without buying expensive equipment)?


Have you read through this forum?
And this thread in particular.


----------



## uglybetty (Oct 12, 2007)

The forum is great! Although, I now think that perhaps I'm not technically inclined enough to attempt this haha.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, the users of that forum are basically saying there is no way to get the content off of a Bell PVR, except for the 5x00 series PVR. And even then it's a rather convoluted exercise.
One thread mentioned using a DVD Recorder, but another said the signal was encrypted. Not much good news all in all.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I did manage to open up my 5900 PVR and hook it up to the EIDE cable of an external HD. Using PVR Explorer I could drop the video files on the desktop.


----------

